
No,I am not a 10x developer.But I can get things done - nikant
https://medium.com/@nikantvohra/no-i-am-not-a-10x-software-engineer-2e7d1297f74b
======
MCRed
IF there are 10X engineers out there, would they not be charging at least 2X
what regular engineers charge?

And where is the startup who is willing to pay even 1X what an engineer is
worth?

The people going on and on about "hire the best of the best" all seem to be
type-A Bros with MBAs who decided they should be CEO at 22 and confuse teenage
testosterone for savvy business sense.

And of course these are also to the type that claim %2.5 in the company (5
year vesting 1 year cliff, natch) and a $80k salary is going to really make
you rich when the company takes off.

If I was a 10X engineer (I've never seen one, in fact, I've never even met
anyone who has met one) I wouldn't fall for that. Assuming I'm a 1X engineer,
well, I'm already smart enough not to fall for that.

(So, my advice is, only take the risk of joining a startup if you're earning
%33 of the equity-- eg you're a founder, and that's borderline- take %33 if
the other two founders are stronger than you... otherwise try to cofound and
take $50 of the pre-investment (or %51). My other advise is, the CEO should be
an engineer. MBAs are cheep, young MBAs need guidance.)

------
bikeshack
I have yet to see some proof that 10x developers exist. I watched some videos
of pair programming, and they are the closest thing I have seen to some sort
of mastery of the stack. I think they are a myth.

~~~
zurn
How about the works of some famous programmers? Fabrice Bellard, Richard
Stallman, etc.

But yeah I'd too like to see a list of videos about good programmers at work.
Anyone have good recommendations or links to playlists? One I've been
following is Casey Muratori's Handmade Hero series. He's quite good and easy
to believe 10x average when he's not doing it with such an educational focus
(and in 1 hour stretches on evenings).

